# Older filters are sometimes better



## Fishnut80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been getting frustrated with the selection of filters that are available on the market lately. I hate HOB filters but not all my tanks are large enough to make a canister filter worth buying (5 and 10 gallon). I use under gravel filters, sponge filters and some really old fluval internal canister filters. I'm down to my last 2 fluvals, so I'm on the hunt for their replacements. What I loved about them is the fact that it was basically an empty canister that I could add and stack whatever media I wanted into it, snap on the lid and it's ready to go. The newer versions have so much stuff inside of them and restricts me to use the pre-made inserts.

Am I missing something out there? Does anyone know of any simple internal power filters that I can customize to that extent? Here's what I need to replace. They've been running for more than 15 years.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

If you really like canisters...the Rena XP are good...works well for me...or Eheims?
For small tanks...I find the aquaclear HOB are great IMO...easy to clean and you can still stack whatever media you want in there. What don't you like about HOB for smaller tanks?


----------



## Fishnut80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't like how they stick out the back of the tank and how I have to cut a gap in the cover for them to operate. I like to have everything pretty contained in my tanks.

I agree that the aqua clears are great. I still have a tote box full of them in the basement  I may go back to them...we'll see


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I found that Fluval packed with floss made a good turtle tank filter as you can lay it on it's side in shallow water. Other than that, I don't really care for them nor would I recommend them.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah i always liked aquaclears on smaller tanks. the only thing you're limited to media wise is the sponge, you can stack whatever you want on top of that.

same goes somewhat with canisters. i seeded my new canisters with sponges and media from my old ac filters. worked fine


----------

